# Tempcast Album Covers, Advert



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2009)

So, I finished my Illustrator course about 22 weeks ago, and I haven't spent much time in the program at all. Since I didn't want to forget any of the basics and such, I decided to work on some quick, short-burst work in the little free time I had. 

In the end, I decided to contribute some pieces toward the development of *Tempcast*http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=47http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=47, everyone's favorite podcast!

*






Played around with this at first, attempting to make a splash page advert for Tempcast that was video game related/referential somehow. Advert is a nod to the old Text Adventure title, Zorkhttp://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/6483...ul-videogame-quotes-of-all-time/zork-550x.jpg. Also contains a small reference to the first five minutes of Episode 15: Part 1 in which Hadrian uses the power of song to transform the Tempcast into a pornohttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142835.






First version of album cover for Tempcast. Thrown together in about 2 minutes. So easy, even a monkeyhttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=118778 can do it. Decent but not design-y enough. Very lazy. Trashed it.






Second version of album cover for Tempcast. Completely re-hauled and redesigned to reference the original logohttp://podcast.gbatemp.net/logo.png more closely. Totally kawaii.*

Yea, so, mission accomplished! Resparked my knowledge of Ai AND now my Zune/iTunes won't display a blank album cover for Tempcast anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feedback would make me a happy panda.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice!
I wish I was good with vectors...

where was this course?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2009)

The 11-week Illustrator course took place on-campus at my Uni last Fall.

These works have nothing to do with the work done in that course, but I didn't want to forget some of the basic things I learned from way back then.

Ai is actually pretty easy to pick up and learn, a few video tutorials should do the trick.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll use the 3rd one to advertise the next Tempcast Live, probably announce that properly on Friday.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 30, 2009)

To be honest, I liked the second one the best. Maybe it's just me.


----------

